# Best single coil build - 24 mm Avocado



## morras

Hi all

Revieved my avo 24 monday already but haven't had time to get to her yet , going to make time tonight.

Looking to run a single coil and would like to get as much flavor as possible , what coil should I use or make ?

Have kanthal in 22 , 24 , 26 and 30 gauge.
I also have ss316l in 26 gauge.
Also have clapton , 28 wrapped in 32 I think.......

Eagerly awaiting your advice......


----------



## NaZa05

My most recent coil seems to be giving the most amazing flavour I've had since I received the AVO.

I'm running 28, 32 kanthal Clapton 3mm ID 6 wraps at .83 ohm
Vaping at 40w and it's still nice and cool.

Fair warning get used to filling this monster because it is a juice guzzler. I cant seem to put it down since I've got the coil and wicking to my liking

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## morras

NaZa05 said:


> My most recent coil seems to be giving the most amazing flavour I've had since I received the AVO.
> 
> I'm running 28, 32 kanthal Clapton 3mm ID 6 wraps at .83 ohm
> Vaping at 40w and it's still nice and cool.
> 
> Fair warning get used to filling this monster because it is a juice guzzler. I cant seem to put it down since I've got the coil and wicking to my liking


Thanks bud , will give it a shot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pindyman

NaZa05 said:


> My most recent coil seems to be giving the most amazing flavour I've had since I received the AVO.
> 
> I'm running 28, 32 kanthal Clapton 3mm ID 6 wraps at .83 ohm
> Vaping at 40w and it's still nice and cool.
> 
> Fair warning get used to filling this monster because it is a juice guzzler. I cant seem to put it down since I've got the coil and wicking to my liking



At 40w???? then I must be doing something very different to you..mine is still cool at 80w on dual Clapton build


----------



## NaZa05

Pindyman said:


> At 40w???? then I must be doing something very different to you..mine is still cool at 80w on dual Clapton build



I don't think I've ever vaped that high. I found the sweet spot at 40 so I stayed there for this build


----------



## Yiannaki

Im currently running a triple 28g parallel single coil in my 22mm AVO at 36 watts. Enjoying it immensely...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro

"Best" of anything is entirely speculative. 

So best for you personally is whatever build runs the same juice in another atty to your tastes that has about the same size chamber and air delivery system on a similar battery device to what you'll run the Avo on.

All 5 of my Avo's currently have 3mm or 4mm dual 24 or 26 gauge KA1 or N80 wire builds except one. That one runs a dual 26/32 Spaced Clapton. Resistance range between them is .28Ω to .7Ω, and they are all flavor builds for the dedicated liquids they run. The three 24's are ran on dual series 18650 TC mods, the two 22's are on single 18650 TC mods now (but one was on a Noisy Cricket running at 100W). 

I did have a single coil build in one of the Avo22's when I first got them, but offhand don't remember what the build was.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

morras said:


> Hi all
> 
> Revieved my avo 24 monday already but haven't had time to get to her yet , going to make time tonight.
> 
> Looking to run a single coil and would like to get as much flavor as possible , what coil should I use or make ?
> 
> Have kanthal in 22 , 24 , 26 and 30 gauge.
> I also have ss316l in 26 gauge.
> Also have clapton , 28 wrapped in 32 I think.......
> 
> Eagerly awaiting your advice......


Hi
Not sure if this helps because I have the Theorem. 
I ditched the Notch coil it comes with and threw in a 7 wrap Fused Clapton coil.
26gx2+32g. Reads at 0.81ohm.
Running it between 40w and 50w. Outstanding flavour! Decent cloud.


----------



## Bizkuit

The avo24 loves claptons, 26, 32 kantal .84ohms running between 35 - 40 watts depending on the juice is my sweet spot at the moment running on a rx200s


----------



## morras

Just build a 5 turn clapton , 26 + 32 , reads in at 1.09.......single coil

Huge clouds and big flavor

Did the wicking snug inside the coil , trimmed the legs and they just go into the tank , gone through a half tank now and no dry hits or leaking.

Is this ohm reading to high , currently vaping at 37 w ?

You guys weren't joking when u said she was thirsty !!!


----------



## morras

Reading seemed a bit high , took it of the rx200s and put it back on , now reading .83.

Could it be that i didn't screw it on tight enough ?


----------



## Bizkuit

morras said:


> Reading seemed a bit high , took it of the rx200s and put it back on , now reading .83.
> 
> Could it be that i didn't screw it on tight enough ?


Had a similar issue with my rx200s this evening. Was initially reading in at 1.4 ohm. Took it off and screwed it back on and it was down to .84 ohms
The 510 on the rx200s is starting to worry me a bit


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

0.8 seems about right. What ID (inner diameter) did you use?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rossouw

morras said:


> Reading seemed a bit high , took it of the rx200s and put it back on , now reading .83.
> 
> Could it be that i didn't screw it on tight enough ?


It can be, tighten the leads down a bit and check then. 

I have an RX200 and sometimes the resistance reads much too high, I then take off my dripper and just put it back on, usually reads fine then... May have something to do with my 510

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

The best build is the one that works for you. I.e. Best match to the flavour you want. 
I have dedicated the avo to one juice and have dialed the build to suit that flavor. 
Currently running 3.5mm ID fused Stainless steel clapton.
0.2 ohms at 70W with temp control on a dna 200.
Nice warm vape and it brings out the subtle flavours in the juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bizkuit

Had some way out readings on my avo + rx200s again this morning. Took it off and adjusted the connecter on the avo slightly seems to be reading fine now


----------



## JB1987

Bizkuit said:


> Had some way out readings on my avo + rx200s again this morning. Took it off and adjusted the connecter on the avo slightly seems to be reading fine now



@Bizkuit I'm planning on buying that exact same combo end of the month, have you had any issues with your RX200S and Avo combo?


----------



## Mac75

Bizkuit said:


> Had some way out readings on my avo + rx200s again this morning. Took it off and adjusted the connecter on the avo slightly seems to be reading fine now



IME these devices (dna200 rx200) have 510 connector springs or tension plates that lack tensity when in one position for a long time. I dont leave the atty on when not in use. You can also use a plastic prong or your ceramic tweezers to push on the positive pin a few times before screwing on your atty this helps with the tensity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Bizkuit

JB1987 said:


> @Bizkuit I'm planning on buying that exact same combo end of the month, have you had any issues with your RX200S and Avo combo?


I have been using the combo for the last couple of weeks and it actualy works very well. Just been getting inconsistent ohm readings the last couple of days after taking the Avo apart for cleaning. I suspect that I may have over tigtend the 510 pin on the avo that caused a bad connection. Seems to be fine after adjusting it very slightly this morning. 
Would really recommend the combo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## therazia

This thread is really helping me. Going to build some coils when I get home. 

Just wondering if theres a difference for you guys between kanthal and stainless steel for flavour. So far I've only really had a crown with SS and got my Avo last week with some SS wire. Have a staggered clapton currently running but not yet nailed my wicking. No Dry hits but I feel it can be better.


----------



## morras

elo all

Took a chance and tried to build my first dual parallel







coil.....

Used kanthal 28 gauge , 2 strands and did 5 turns - so 10 wires on the coil in total.

Please check the pics and tell me if it looks ok before i wick it......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## morras

I know it is far from perfect - nie so maklik soos wat ek gedink het nie 

It glows nicely from the inside out at least , just wanting to know if it is good enough to wick.


----------



## Bizkuit

Doesn't look bad wick it and let us know how it works


----------



## Silver

@morras, you still there?
Hows the vape?


----------



## Spydro

morras said:


> elo all
> 
> Took a chance and tried to build my first dual parallel
> View attachment 58817
> View attachment 58818
> View attachment 58819
> View attachment 58820
> View attachment 58819
> View attachment 58818
> View attachment 58817
> coil.....
> 
> Used kanthal 28 gauge , 2 strands and did 5 turns - so 10 wires on the coil in total.
> 
> Please check the pics and tell me if it looks ok before i wick it......



FWIW, two wire parallel coils can come out very neat and tiddy if you first wrap one wire the 5 turns close together but not quite tight against each other, then wrap the second wire so the wraps go in between the wraps of the first wire. Once both wires are wrapped pull each of the 4 wire ends with needle node pliers to get them to all line up nicely tight together. 

An option is 5 wraps of each wire like you did for a 10 wrap total, or 5 for the first wire and only 4 for the second for a 9 wrap total to get a slightly different value between the two wires that can add extra nuances to the build. And you can use two different gauges of wire as well for another nuance twist in the coil(s).

Larger diameter low ohm parallel are among my favorite coils, whether as single high center, dual or quad horizontal spaced or stacked, or dual or quad vertical depending on the atty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## morras

Elo all

The coil works fine , but I think the flavor was better with the single clapton in there.

Think I must put the clapton in again.


----------



## morras

Howzit all

So , the flavor on the avo is good but i think it can be much better with my single Clapton coil , need to experiment with coil height and distance from posts......

Any suggestions on coil height and how far to place it from the posts ?


----------



## Yiannaki

morras said:


> Howzit all
> 
> So , the flavor on the avo is good but i think it can be much better with my single Clapton coil , need to experiment with coil height and distance from posts......
> 
> Any suggestions on coil height and how far to place it from the posts ?


My coil sits in the middle of my juice holes and a it sits down low enough for it to line up with the air hole.


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> My coil sits in the middle of my juice holes and a it sits down low enough for it to line up with the air hole.



Characteristic masterful @Yiannaki coil !
Nice coil - good to see a coil pic @Yiannaki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Characteristic masterful @Yiannaki coil !
> Nice coil - good to see a coil pic @Yiannaki


Lol thanks. It's been a while since I've used 28g but the triple parallel works nicely in the avo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987

Just wanted to add my experience with the Avo 24. After about a week of playing around with different wicking methods I think I've finally cracked it. I've tried having the wicks go to the bottom of the tank as well as wicks going halfway down as recommended by some reviewers, I kept getting dry hits after about 2 puffs even going as low as 30 watts on a 0.5 ohm clapton build, also tried thin and thick wicks. This time I made the wicks really short, just extending about 2mm below the deck into the tank, no more dry hits even going as high as 60 watts. I believe it might have something to do with the distance that juice needs to travel up to the coil with longer wicks. This is just my opinion on what I found works the best, it improved the flavour as well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## morras

Thanks jb

Thats pretty much how I wick it , but , I must still be doing something wrong........I dont get dry hits but I stillcdont think the flavor is what it should be.

Till not getting the same king of flavor that I get from my griffen and crius plus.


----------



## JB1987

morras said:


> Thanks jb
> 
> Thats pretty much how I wick it , but , I must still be doing something wrong........I dont get dry hits but I stillcdont think the flavor is what it should be.
> 
> Till not getting the same king of flavor that I get from my griffen and crius plus.



I'm also struggling with the flavour a bit Morras, it's good but I think it could be better. Maybe the positioning and height of the coil will make a difference, I'll play around with it a bit later. At least I solved the wicking problem. How high do you place your coil, directly in front of the air slot or higher up?


----------

